# 2x2 Muddercycle



## muttman (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi everyone, newbie here. I am starting a new project and thought I could draw on the experience of the members here to get some info and opinions.

I grew up on a rice farm in TX so mud and machinery have always been close to my heart. I have wheeled almost everything in mud from three wheelers to trucks to combines, but for years I have had a dream to go mud riding on a Rokon 2x2 motorcycle. However they are expensive and turns out they aren't really suited to the deep stuff. So after a ton of research I set out to build my own mud bike. Here is the result. It uses the engine from a 1984 Honda atc125m 4spd jockey shift with hi/low range. 25x13-9 tires on custom 9x15 wheels. I will have to post current pics; I relocated the battery and exhaust and added a winch.



During construction.





It is fun as all get out, and almost unstoppable, but like most projects, especially ones breaking new ground, I learned a lot and definitely have a few changes in mind for the next one. Which brings me to my new 2x2 project. It will be a similar drive setup, but with suspension and more of a dirt bike seating position. However, this one is going to be crazy..... like 30" Black Mambas crazy..... like flexible snorkel attached to my helmet crazy! Ha ha ha, I'm a madman! :rockn:

So my question to you guys is what engine to start with? It has to be chain drive and suitable for sustained dunkings and powerful enough to spin 2 Mambas. Also I prefer an autoclutch, but manual clutch isn't a deal breaker. Thanks.

---------- Post added at 11:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 PM ----------

I forgot to mention that I had a line on a good running 1985 Honda atc350x for $500, but that fell through. Also the neighbor has a Yamaha Blaster I could probably get cheap, but I'm worried it won't be powerful enough and the packaging of the 2 stroke exhaust is problematic.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

that's a lot of chain!


----------



## hdkawi (Nov 24, 2009)

That's a great idea


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I think I would look at a large single cylinder engine but maybe something off of a Raptor 700/660 or YFZ 450. An auto clutch may not be an option on the higher CC machines. Space will also be a factor on decision as well.


----------

